# Introducing me and my work :)



## mdtmusic (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi,

my name is Marc and I started making music in late 2005 without ever having played an instrument before or had any music lessons. I am self taught and found my way into composing and orchestrating orchestral musical pieces.
Now after 4 years I composed quite a lot of music and also could score some movies and shortfilms for upcomming directors.

If you like to listen to some of my music you can check out my YouTube channel or my http://mdtmusic.blip.tv/ (Reel).

Thanks,
Marc


----------

